
Show HN: Ask Alex – Just, like, my opinion, man - indifferentalex
http://indifferentalex.github.io/ask_alex/
======
sebkomianos
Very interesting experiment/idea/project, I hope you get lots of messages,
help lots of people and then tell us about it!

